# Moms of Many November support thread - get out the turkey!



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Here's one for November!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

just subbing


----------



## taylor (Apr 4, 2006)

Subbing.

On the topic of turkey - I'm so excited to be celebrating American Thanksgiving this year! My family is coming up from the States. And I get _real_ Thanksgiving dinner. My hubby is Lebanese, and we always celebrate with his family, and they do _not_ eat traditional Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## taylor (Apr 4, 2006)

P.S. I hope no one minds that I participate. I'm an aspiring mom of many (lol), and it's nice to conversate with people who don't think I'm crazy because I want a 3rd, 4th, 5th and...


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

WHat is considered 'many'?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I only have five.







Only. I have just gotten over feeling like a troop of circus clowns as one after the other climbs out of the van.









We had a lovely day here despite 3 colds.

Yes, there is laundry in the washer, dryer, hamper, and a basket of dirty towels awaits but the diaper pail is momentarily empty. I feel so needed.


----------



## MommyAnne (Apr 30, 2007)

May I join? I almost have four babies, and my oldest is only five years old, so, I feel like I have a million. Is anyone a vegetarian mom of many? We are new to the veggie Thanksgiving, and while we'll probably have more traditional Thanksgivings at my in laws house and my mothers, at home we want to avoid the turkey. Any tips?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

What are your plans for Thanksgiving?

I am hosting dh's family. His parent will stay in a hotel and his brother here. They will all express disappointemnt with a vegetarian meal but will plan on coming again next year.







They drive me nuts. Heck, the two things I that drive me to drink are Halloween and my in-laws.







:


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissingMinnesota* 
WHat is considered 'many'?

I consider four many. 2-3 is the average number of kids nowadays, and the MoM places that have requirements for membership (GCM's Large Family board for example) starts out at four.

However, if you feel like you have many children, you're free to participate here.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi MommyAnne, we cross-posted. I have a Charlotte and a daughter that was born in Feb.

As to veg Thanksgiving you will be surprised at where all the meat is - green beans, dressing, lard in the pie crust (esp if not homemade), bacon bits in the salad, broth in the mashed potatoes, etc. Not eating turkey is the easy part.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah- we have several moms of four (one still safely, quietly contained on the inside. Not contributing to the noise levels, laundry, clutter levels or any of the other associations with manydom) here. Including me.
Personally, after today, I feel the need to put the other three back inside too. It might hurt a bit, but it would be so worth it








Oh- no Thanksgiving here, but we have bonfire night, which is WAY cooler. Celebrating the Great British Anarchist.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Is it to early for a mom of many christmas question? I hope not.

So how do you handle christmas gifts with lots of kids. When I only had 2 kids ( and before I knew better)I went crazy buying gifts at christmas. Now I want and need to keep christmas much more low key but I don't want my kids feeling like they are getting cheated because we (dh & I) chose to have lots of kids. Plus we are not really religous so how do I put more meaning into christmas without bring a whole lot of religion into it?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Personally, after today, I feel the need to put the other three back inside too. It might hurt a bit, but it would be so worth it









Sorry to hear that









Quote:

Oh- no Thanksgiving here, but we have bonfire night, which is WAY cooler. Celebrating the Great British Anarchist.
Yay! Where we go they still burn the guy - here's a pic that ds1 took of him on top of the bonfire last year http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...t/IMGP1208.jpg


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi all. I'm a single mom with almost 4 kids. I still have one tucked inside too. My biggest worry about the baby is where he/she is going to sleep.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
What are your plans for Thanksgiving?

I am hosting Thanksgiving here because we don't have a car. I am cooking for my sister, her husband and their two kids, plus my mom and dad and goodness knows who else.

I'm sort of looking forward to it. I love cooking. I just hate cleaning.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Just subbing until I have a little more time


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taylor* 
Subbing.

On the topic of turkey - I'm so excited to be celebrating American Thanksgiving this year! My family is coming up from the States. And I get _real_ Thanksgiving dinner. My hubby is Lebanese, and we always celebrate with his family, and they do _not_ eat traditional Thanksgiving dinner.

what do they serve?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Well, I only have five.







Only. I have just gotten over feeling like a troop of circus clowns as one after the other climbs out of the van.


















that is so right on target!

I only have 4 and hang out here.

veggie Thanksgiving: have you checked out the veg forum on mdc? I'm sure there are archives and I bet they are talking about it now.

I thought I was hosting Thanksgiving for dh's side, but fil's girlfriend offered to cook. I'm leaning towards that.


----------



## TinyBabyBean (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope I can join. I have five now and due any day with another. Six sounds so nice. I love even numbers of children! lol! There is not a single person I know in real life that has as many children as me and my husband do.

For christmas we always remember the spirit and a few religious aspects although our family is more spiritual than religious. I get a few gifts that they can all share- last year was a ps2 with dance,dance revolution and sing star games. those were a big hit! plus they did get a few personal gifts each. this year we are going for muzzy spanish as the big gift. they all want to learn spanish. i am also thinking about a big trampoline with net and maybe year passes to busch gardens since we live in driving distance and will only be about $45 each for a gift that gives the whole rest of they year and adds no clutter to the house!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bump

I'll be back: S woke up!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Ah. I'm cold. My nearly 2yo hates fireworks (thus proving that she is in fact a changeling and the fairies are about to come and take her back, replacing her with a boy with eczema and allergies who doesn't sleep). She's just spent an hour in the carrier on my back with her arms round my neck shouting happy, happy happy, no,no,no, and NOT in a good way. I need to teach her more emotion words









We've been late for school every day this week. One part of me is seriously close to homeschooling, the other thinks I'll mess that up too


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey..we are here, but someone is crying (ok, screeching, but whatever)...


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Flapjack, for some reason I thought you did homeschool. I hope tomorrow is better day. Some days I think dd1's biggest reason to homeschool is that she doesn't like to get up early.

Dh is out with my two oldest and some friends while am at home on Saturday night with the others. I feel so overworked and alone. All I wanted was for the bath water to stay in the tub. Is that asking so much?

For Thanksgiving I try to make a special meal that is not just Turkey Day without the turkey. We plan up a special menu and go from there. One year we simply made everyone's favorites. It was such a hodge-podge.









As to Christmas, I was going to do a couple family gifts and stockings but then the big gifts added up to more that I thought so I am still thinking. We do tend to keep it small mostly because I hate the frenzy and deadline.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

Plus we are not really religous so how do I put more meaning into christmas without bring a whole lot of religion into it?
I hope I'm not being rude, but why celebrate a holiday centered around the birth of Christ if you don't believe in him? I'm Christian myself, and while other religions have holidays I think are cool, I don't celebrate them because they're not from our religious tradition.

As far as gifts with many, we're giving each kid three gifts at our house this year. Jesus got three, and so will they. (Of course, they'll be getting more from extended family)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
All I wanted was for the bath water to stay in the tub. Is that asking so much?
.

somedays it is....


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
As far as gifts with many, we're giving each kid three gifts at our house this year. Jesus got three, and so will they. (Of course, they'll be getting more from extended family)

I just might steal that idea! (If you don't mind!)


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

I hope I'm not being rude, but why celebrate a holiday centered around the birth of Christ if you don't believe in him? I'm Christian myself, and while other religions have holidays I think are cool, I don't celebrate them because they're not from our religious tradition.
Santa isn't a christian thing so I imagine there are lots of people who celebrate for non-religious reasons. Plus, Jesus wasn't actually even born on christmas, that day was chosen because many important religious holidays were traditionally celebrated around that time so the church felt it would be easier to convert people.

We celebrate a culturally inspired version of xmas that has nothing to do with religion on xmas day. We infuse it with our practice of gratitude and our appreciation of the return of light, the passing of the solstice, and we show respect for ALL the religions that feel this time of year is special, significant, or holy. Tolerance is important to us.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
We celebrate a culturally inspired version of xmas that has nothing to do with religion on xmas day. We infuse it with our practice of gratitude and our appreciation of the return of light, the passing of the solstice, and we show respect for ALL the religions that feel this time of year is special, significant, or holy. Tolerance is important to us.

Yeah, pretty much that here too, but FRM said it better than me. It has to be said, though, this isn't the right week to discuss cultural imperialism and appropriation of religious holidays with me, the unbridled marketing scam that is Samhain, Celtic New Year still rankles. My favourite sabbat and once family holiday is, apparently, all about dressing up, getting sweets and scaring people. Yeah, right







:

mommajb, the boys are in mainstream schooling, but I keep thinking about taking them out. We've always considered ourselves homeschoolers who do school as well, but I think we need to get off the fence. I'm not sure an inability to get out of the house on time in the morning is really the best reason, though.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I admire you homeschoolers. dd1 can get a stubborn streak for us and does better with an outside teacher. We prefer that and then to supplement her learning on weekends and holidays.

Then again, we have a really good school system that I feel comfortable having her in.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
mommajb, the boys are in mainstream schooling, but I keep thinking about taking them out. We've always considered ourselves homeschoolers who do school as well, but I think we need to get off the fence. I'm not sure an inability to get out of the house on time in the morning is really the best reason, though.

I totally understand, while this may be the #1 reason my dd hs it is not ky main reason. It might be on the list though.









FreeRangeMama, thank you so much for answering the holiday question. I was way too tired to figure it out while nak last night.


----------



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

I had my first rude comment/discussion a few days ago in the store.

The "wow, you have your hands full" comments don't bother me a bit. I have three kids under 3.5 years old - something apparently quite unique judging by the amount of comments I get nearly every single time i leave the house alone with the kids.

However, a woman stopped dh and I in the store a few days ago and said "oh my gosh, you have to stop!" when she saw our kids. Then she went on to say that kids are expensive, and we need to be able to afford a good education for them (so dh told her they'd be getting a wondeful HOMESCHOOLED education, we aren't poutting out kids in the school system) and she asked if we were certified and if we had the know how to do so... ugh. SO then she went on again about the kids, and mentioned "there's a thing called a vasectomy" and I had about enough and stepped between them and said "look lady, I think the number of children a family has is a decision to be made between a husband and a wife, not a strainger in a store" and she acted like she was sorry and wanted to make up, then she said "we need to take control" and I said we leve our fertility in Gods hands... it's not something we feel is in our realm to control...

nice, huh?

I keep thinking I should have told her we're pregnant with #4, to blow her mind, (we're not), but that woudln't have been right. I feel bad about the way I handled it, I think that was the first time I had gotten so snarky with a stranger!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

"I BEG your pardon?" Loudly. Top of your voice loudly, so that everyone stops to look at her, with that special look on your face that you usually reserve for the days when your children have made mudcakes with dog poo, jelly worms and toys made in china. Some people are just scum.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Dang, she siad that and you only had 3 and you were with your DH? How absolutely crazy!


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
Santa isn't a christian thing so I imagine there are lots of people who celebrate for non-religious reasons. Plus, Jesus wasn't actually even born on christmas, that day was chosen because many important religious holidays were traditionally celebrated around that time so the church felt it would be easier to convert people.

We celebrate a culturally inspired version of xmas that has nothing to do with religion on xmas day. We infuse it with our practice of gratitude and our appreciation of the return of light, the passing of the solstice, and we show respect for ALL the religions that feel this time of year is special, significant, or holy. Tolerance is important to us.

Thank You, you put that much better than I could. And I didn't mean to cause any debate about religion. I don't think that is what this thread is about. I was just giving some info about my family so that you could understand my question.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

StromySar I would have burst out laughing just at the first thing she said and I can't imagine what dh would have done. Actually I do: he would have mentioned Little Nigel Lloyd Vincent Edgar who is his as yet unborn son. Nigel is such an old fashioned name here that everyone thinks he is joking. It s only half in jest but I think if we had a boy he is unlikely to be called Nigel

We don't get too much of that though because we are often out with only two or three not all four as ds1 spends a lot of time hanging out with his mates not hanging ot will all of us or durng the day I only have the girls with e than people are astounded to find that I have a 10 yo and a 14yo as well









Flapjack I never felt that school was the end of my boys learning and I get what you mean. In my case I feel like a home birther who births in hospital.

The 9am start was a real factor in Amelia staying at home and I'm not ashamed to admit it. She is a late riser and really not very pleasant comany before 10am. when she did go to Foundation it was a real palaver to get her out of bed and eat something before going out and we only live 5 mins walk away. If she had gone to school the first hour would have been useless.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

9am? That's early? Oh my. School starts at 8:20 here. Maybe that is a midwest thing to start around 8.

That lady went above and beyond what she should have commented on. I let people have their one comment "Hands full/Oh my" etc, but they don't need to go on and on about it.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

We have received so many positive comments about our bunch lately. It seems everywhere I go lately someone stops to tell me how wonderful my family is. Yesterday someone said we were, "lovely". Last week a guy went on and on about how great and well behaved my kids were (and cute too). It is weird. And even the "hands full" comments of the week seemed to be stated in a positive way which was a refreshing change from the "wow, you must be crazy" undertone I have grown accustomed to







What is going on? I am almost nervous about the drastic change in attitude







:

Really though, it has been nice!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

mclisa, When we were babysitting ds' friend (7yo) we had to have him to school by 8:15am. We're on the East Coast.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes 9 is early in our house







ds1 has to be at school by 8.30 but everyone big and small finish at 3pm.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
We have received so many positive comments about our bunch lately. It seems everywhere I go lately someone stops to tell me how wonderful my family is. Yesterday someone said we were, "lovely". Last week a guy went on and on about how great and well behaved my kids were (and cute too). It is weird. And even the "hands full" comments of the week seemed to be stated in a positive way which was a refreshing change from the "wow, you must be crazy" undertone I have grown accustomed to







What is going on? I am almost nervous about the drastic change in attitude







:

Really though, it has been nice!

It is so nice to get positive comments. When my youngest was a few months old I ran into a high school friend's mom. She asked how many kids I had, I braced myself for the usual comments and instead she said "oh, how wonderful. I love big families." I almost cried.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah: I keep getting told I'm a hero? I don't get it... of course, most of the people who make these comments see me looking pregnant with a cute toddler in tow, and don't know about the way we come together as a symbiotic whole.
School for us starts at 8.45, btw, but we don't go to our local primary school because it has the second worst results in the whole country, and I've seen 10yos carrying knives. DH is doing a teaching placement at the local secondary (all part of the same management team now) and the stories he tells about behavior make my toes curl. We go to one in the posh part of the rough area, which is 20 minutes walk away. See how much damage aspirational parents inflict on their offspring, making them leave the house a whole 25 minutes early in the morning? Shocking...


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey y'all! Joining in here if you don't mind! I have 6, and want more. Yes, I'm a tad bit insane, but it's just something I'm meant to do. My oldest is 14, and the youngest is 10 months. I have 3 boys & 3 girls, in that order. If I can get out of cooking Thanksgiving dinner, I will. We usually go to my mom's, or DH's mom's. I don't know what we are doing this year yet.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

When we were kids there was a primary cshool at the corner of our road but we walked a mile and a bit to the city's catholic school because we were catholic. In those days school finished at 3.45 and in winter it was dark by the time we got home.

My mum says that now she regrets doing that because the locla school wasn't bad - it just wasn't catholic. At least you are doing it for a good reason.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

We homeschool, but if I were to put my kids in school I would drive where ever I needed to in order to send them to a good school. 25 minutes in the morning is more than worthwhile to send them to a better school I think.

Of course, the benefit of being home is that we don't have to rush out to school at all. Last year we had 2 kids in 2 different schools and I hated it. I had to choose a preschool that was not my first choice because otherwise they both would have had the same start time and I couldn't get them both where they needed to be. I felt like between 2 schools plus 1 afterschool activity each it was way too much. I already dread when all four of them are in activities. Too much rushing.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
but we don't go to our local primary school because it has the second worst results in the whole country, and I've seen 10yos carrying knives. DH is doing a teaching placement at the local secondary (all part of the same management team now) and the stories he tells about behavior make my toes curl. ...

Wowsers! I thought is was just an American thing to have all this violence in schools.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

*Welcome mommyofmany!!*

What is the best thing you've found to do to save time or make life easier with the 6 kids?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
*Welcome mommyofmany!!*

What is the best thing you've found to do to save time or make life easier with the 6 kids?

ORGANIZATION!!! But I don't have a lot of that







. I also try to stick to a routine, like x # of laundry loads a day, clean the bathrooms on certain days, vacuum every other day, etc. etc, etc. I also do weekly supper menus and shop for it once a week.

Another thing is the kids have their own chores they do that are age appropriate. I can't possibly do everything myself, so they know they have to help out. They don't mind either. Abby (the baby) LOVES her biggest brother (Logan). I think it's incredibly cute!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Wowsers! I thought is was just an American thing to have all this violence in schools.

It's new over here: last 5 years or so. Basically, you exported your youth culture and the gun culture and all of the other worst bits of US culture: but of course, we don't have the automatic right to bear arms over here, so carrying a weapon is a quick and easy way to rebel. Then you get the average kids carrying a blade so they can protect themselves and the situation escalates.







There's been over 100 murders this year (nationally) of teenagers in gun and knife attacks for no apparent reason. I live in the good part of the rough part of Swindon, if that makes any sense, and the teenagers around here have given up hope: the girls do OK, a lot of them get pregnant too young and that gives them the sense that life is going to go on past 16, or 18, or whatever the next milestone is. The boys? Total mess. Swindon's a pretty average town, too- low unemployment, average house prices, etc., but it's coming back from a fairly severe depression.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

The knife thing scares me. My eldest and two of his friends were roughed up by a gang of lads in our small town and one of his friends was cut across the back of his hand. His mum called me and we were both at a loss for what to do about it. We can't keep our teens indoors indefinitely and there are too many other bad lads out there for reporting one of them and hoping that the others don't step up behind him


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

orangefoot and flapjack: wow! that is tough. I keep reminding myself that bf and pottytraining are easy compared to the rest.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
ORGANIZATION!!! But I don't have a lot of that







. I also try to stick to a routine, like x # of laundry loads a day, clean the bathrooms on certain days, vacuum every other day, etc. etc, etc. I also do weekly supper menus and shop for it once a week.

Another thing is the kids have their own chores they do that are age appropriate. I can't possibly do everything myself, so they know they have to help out. They don't mind either. Abby (the baby) LOVES her biggest brother (Logan). I think it's incredibly cute!!

so what the favorites for meals?

what chores do you have assigned?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll answer on the chores...

We divide up laundry and dishes between the older two but they get help from us - more when they are pleasant.







Otherwise I try to use motivated moms. Some of the chores are easy enough for my 2 and 4 yo like stocking the bathrooms with tp or changing out the hand towels. In an ideal world we all work together until the chores are done after breakfast and then we start any organized school work we have for the day. Some of the chores are perpetual (dishes and laundry) and others have to wait until later in the day (dinner dishes) but as a plan it works for us.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
Abby (the baby) LOVES her biggest brother (Logan). I think it's incredibly cute!!

OMG my 9 month old DD is madly in love with her biggest brother. And he adores her. It is so sweet. He helps me a lot with her so I can do the big chores nobody else can do.

I have assigned chores for my kiddos too. Gabriel sweeps the floors and clears the table after dinner.
Kolaiah is in charge of rounding up dirty laundry and taking it to the laundry room.
Winter is in charge of bringing mommy all the laundry baskets full of clean laundry to be folded, and then he takes them back down the hall after they're all folded so I can put them away. He's only 2, but he loves to help out.

If everybody pitches in, even just a little bit, it's amazing how much less work it is for you.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Can I join in here, too? I've recently had my fourth and she's our first girl.







:
I also decided to homeschool my boys this year and it's been crazy around here. I really need to come out of the cocoon and "talk" with other adults or I'm going to lose my mind!







No really it's been a fun 3 months so far.







:

Thanksgiving is no longer at my house, I did it last year with no help when I first found out I was pregnant. It was hellacious and I vowed to not do it again until the kiddos were older and maybe someone in my family wanted to help more. I'm fairly certain we will all gather at my grandparents and partake there. We never eat turkey on TG because my papa has an allergy to it. I'll say I really miss it some years.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
so what the favorites for meals?

what chores do you have assigned?

I try to make as much from scratch as I can; some days it's just not possible LOL. But some favorites are breakfast night (usually some of the following: pancakes, waffles, French toast, scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage, hashbrowns), spaghetti, stews, meatloaf w/ mashed potatoes, chili w/ cornbread, grilled chicken w/ homemade mac & cheese, pork chops, roasts, and including a wide variety of veggies and homemade bread as well.

Logan & Quentin (the oldest 2; ages 14 & 12) take turns doing the dishes & sweeping the kitchen, they both help fold laundry & put it away, and take turns cleaning the bathrooms on top of keeping their rooms clean. The younger ones help keep their rooms clean & pick up toys, and help feed & water the dog. I love vacuuming, so that's my job, along with whatever else needs to get done. DH handles all of the outside work, vehicle maintainence, etc.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mumof3Nic* 
Can I join in here, too? I've recently had my fourth and she's our first girl.







:
I also decided to homeschool my boys this year and it's been crazy around here. I really need to come out of the cocoon and "talk" with other adults or I'm going to lose my mind!







No really it's been a fun 3 months so far.







:

Thanksgiving is no longer at my house, I did it last year with no help when I first found out I was pregnant. It was hellacious and I vowed to not do it again until the kiddos were older and maybe someone in my family wanted to help more. I'm fairly certain we will all gather at my grandparents and partake there. We never eat turkey on TG because my papa has an allergy to it. I'll say I really miss it some years.










Hi Nic! Welcome! I have the same feelings about TG too. I still don't know what we are doing this year yet. I crave adult conversation too!


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Mollie!

I'm going to have to take a page out of your book and attempt to get my boys to do the dishes. That just is unheard of here. My boys do some chores but usually I have to ask the two big ones a million times before things get accomplished. Kyle empties the dishwasher while Jakobi wipes down the counters. Aidan helps switch loads of laundry around and everybody puts away their own clothes but I fold them. They all do random odds and ends throughout the day as well.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope it works for you Nic! We've told the boys lots of times that it's just helping to prepare them to live in the real world. Logan is so self-sufficient, he could live on his own now. But he's still my baby LOL. My boys know that with such a big family, they NEED to help out.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I also wanted to add my favorite printable menu planner. Makes it much easier.

http://www.menus4moms.com/pdf/MenuPln.pdf


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

We have the girls put their own dishes to the table after meals. They also help DH fold towels. Each night they have to pick up their toys in the living room and bedroom. We have a Roomba that cleans the kitchen floor each night and a cleaning lady weekly. I suppose at some point we'll have to maybe not have Tara come as often to make sure the girls know how to clean a house. Tara isn't coming with them to college!


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

The 1st bell rings at 7:45 here in HI,the second at 7:50 and you are late by 8.I feel like Wonder Woman every day that I get all 4 out the door and my oldest in school on time.I also feel like that is about the only thing I get right some days.
I'm just not sure I could run the house and young kids in addition to teaching.My one year old is waaaay too mischevious and helpful when I'm trying to help my oldest with his homework.
My DH's parents are from big families on both sides so usually holidays are spent half the day with one side and half with the other.For Christmas they put all the kids names in a hat and then the adults draw names.Each kid gets a gift and then the godparents usually get the god children gifts and some years some of the aunties get all the kids a dollar gift.There is also a Santa who gives each child a gift so it averages out to about 3 gifts per child.The adults do a white elephant which is always more fun than the actual gift especially shopping.This year we will be too far to go home without costing alot of $ so we will probably get together with some other military families on the island before the holidays.
I was going to ask a question but now I forgot what it was and I really gotta get ready for the next day so maybe I'll rmember tomorrow.







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That is the challenge to get everyone up and going early in the morning. For me, it is compounded by my dh being a night owl. Definitely not a mornng person, but he has gotten better since we've had more kids.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I am a night owl too and mornings are terriblefor me. I *can* get up at 6am if I really have to but I prefer not to







: Bed at 2am and up at 11am is my ideal day

My dh takes the mickey out of me for being a late riser: there is a jumble sale in a little village close by tomorrow and it is always a good one but it starts at 10am. He reckons he'll get back from his appointment at 11 and be gobsmacked if we aren't home







The upside is that he says we all look like angels lined up in bed in the morning which is nice







We'll have to get up early though because we need him to drop us there on his way out and collect us in case we find anything large-ish..... Ds1 will have to come on his bike if he wants to have a look around.

Tomorrow we are also going to collect a 6ft sideboard like this but with a double cupboard, a single cupboard and three drawers which I scored from Freecycle today. It will fit in our bedroom and give me space to keep all Frida's small clothes, Ameila's tights and underwear, some of my fabric stash and still have room to store boxes underneath. I just hope we can get it round the turn at the top of our stairs or I'll cry.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

How did the jumble sale go? And for that matter, what is a jumble sale?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Where is everyone? I hope you are all ok.

Michelle - Maybe you call them rummage sales? Over here jumble means a mixed up mess and a jumble sale is usually in a small hall belonging to a church or school which has tables covered in mountains of clothes and other tables covered inthe kind of knick knacks that kids love to buy but you would rather not have in the house.

We got some good trousers and tops for ds2 who seems to have grown taller and slimmer since the summer; some fleece tops for re-fashioning into dresses for dd2; trousers, pyjamas and t-shirts for dd; a pull-on raincoat for ds1 to keep in his schoolbag; the most amazing black cape wth red lining for fancy dress and some wool jumpers for felting. Ds2 bought a blue tit sculpture mounted on a wooden plinth with a plaque on it







:a 2500 piece puzzle of an ancient map of the British Isles and dd bought some books and a toy mobile phone which may get 'lost' in a week or so.

Then I went to collect the sideboard and managed to get it in the car and up the stairs. It is just the job and somehow makes that side of the room look bigger. Its top drawer is divided and felt lined as it was for cutlery storage and it makes a perfect home for dd1's little treasures which now include the toy mobile phone!

We did a lot of tidying and clearing out yesterday and with a little bit more storage our room looks much better. My arms ache from moving furniture though









Last but not least, my sister called this morning to say that her girlfirend proposed to her at the top of the Eiffel Tower when they were in Paris last week (how romantic!) and they will be entering a civil partnership some time soon. I am so happy for them both


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

: I LOVE new romances. And jumble sales: and to translate, when you Americans have too much stuff you have a yard sale. Charities over here mug little old ladies and other vulnerable groups (like parents) relieving them of their clutter and then resell said clutter as a fundraiser.

We've had an interesting few days here, and I don't feel chatty. Let's just say our groundwork contractor got arrested for murder a few hours after pouring the cement into the floor of our extension, I have a cold, and I now have SPD instead of just a hypermobile sacro-iliac joint.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
and other tables covered inthe kind of knick knacks that kids love to buy but you would rather not have in the house.










that is so true! That happens here too so it must be universal!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 

We've had an interesting few days here, and I don't feel chatty. Let's just say our groundwork contractor got arrested for murder a few hours after pouring the cement into the floor of our extension, .

ummmm....I've watched way too many crimes shows....my mind is racing....


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
We've had an interesting few days here, and I don't feel chatty. Let's just say our groundwork contractor got arrested for murder a few hours after pouring the cement into the floor of our extension, I have a cold, and I now have SPD instead of just a hypermobile sacro-iliac joint.

I hope you feel better soon.

As to your contractor... I hope your home is sealed to the elements and you can get the work finished soon.







: When you're ready tell us more. I could use some good drama that doesn't involve me.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OMGosh, I can't believe I missed this month til now. Thank goodness I've found you ladies again!


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi AnnetteMarie!
Flapjack it does sound like you have a lot going on.(((hugs))) I hope things get less freaky soon.

People really do say the first thing that pops in thier head.I was at the bookstore with just the baby the other day.I think he was even in the stroller not being worn.An older woman looked at us and said......."Oh,your hands must be full!"





















I just smiled and nodded.

I saw a mouse run through the living room the other night.I have been staying up late to sweep,mop clean down the house and I sweep several times a day in general busting my butt.The ants have even been keeping out.Now I see a mouse.














feel like throwing my hands up, but now that I am in the busting butt habit I can't give it up so here I am at 11:00, getting ready to clean.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

No, my concrete is safe.







From what I can gather it was DV: he finished levelling off our floor, went home, stabbed his wife to death, had a flash of realisation and then got in the car and drove himself into a lake with his wrists slashed







: No crime (at least, not in the glamorous sense, not on a par with friends dating cannibals and vampires), just the worst possible aspect of human nature







I'm a DV and SA survivor myself and a bit knife-phobic, so I'm freaking out slightly, and there's going to be a VERY big housewarming party once the work is all finished to get some happy memories in there instead. We're still safely sealed to the elements, btw- the hard shell is going up and the electrics are going in before they knock through.
And in other news, I had no idea that this much snot could come out of a toddlers nose







: Where's it all coming from? Between the two of us, we've got through a whole box of tissues this morning already.

Crittersmom, love the cleaning, sorry about the mouse. Have you tried asking him to move somewhere else, like a shed or a garage? I know it sounds hippy-dippy weirdo, but I know people who swear it works.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

flapjack: you deserve a big house warming party and some happy memories. Way too creepy of stuff. (You could almost be on a talk show or some thing about the vampire/cannibal thing - eww gross! But sparks curiousity none the the less.)


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

OMG Helen!! That is so awful







. I hope the housewarming goes well & fills it with great memories!

crittersmom - great job on the cleaning! I've lost any ambition to do it though. Going to have to try harder; DH said yesterday that this place is a pig sty! I can't have that! So you know what I'll be doing today







!

Annettemarie - glad you found us!


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

Flapjack hope ur OK.
i miss this thread everytime. i keep forgetting im a mom of many(well 4)

hope everyone is ok

also i question for mums with toddlres babies and school aged kids, how do you manage getting everyone dressed and sorted while baby is screaming to be picked up. i find everymorning baby is tired/wanting hugs while im wresling Mr 2yr old in to socks and shoes Miss Drama Queen 3yr old in to her shoes and getting coats on making sure Mr 5Yr old has his lunch/book/bus pass and i get the wrap on and off we go. i feel awfull on these days that baby has sits in her chair for 10 15 mins crying while i try to get thigns done as fast as poss. i cant wear her while im doing all this cos 2yr old once kicked her in the head(at 3 weeksold poor love) while i was getting his shoes on and her head keeps flooping out the wrap, i have yet to master Back Carries with her(too scared of dropping her)

Kiz


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Kiz!

I wear my baby as much as possible, but there are those times when you can't. I try to get as much done as possible one-handed, but there are times when you just have to put them down. Then try to get everything done as fast as you can. If someone else has better advice, I'd love to hear it too.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Hi AnnetteMarie!
Flapjack it does sound like you have a lot going on.(((hugs))) I hope things get less freaky soon.

People really do say the first thing that pops in thier head.I was at the bookstore with just the baby the other day.I think he was even in the stroller not being worn.An older woman looked at us and said......."Oh,your hands must be full!"





















I just smiled and nodded.

I saw a mouse run through the living room the other night.I have been staying up late to sweep,mop clean down the house and I sweep several times a day in general busting my butt.The ants have even been keeping out.Now I see a mouse.














feel like throwing my hands up, but now that I am in the busting butt habit I can't give it up so here I am at 11:00, getting ready to clean.


I am laughing my head off....I'm reading you post about your animal problems and then I look over at your user name.....




























....


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngieB* 
I am laughing my head off....I'm reading you post about your animal problems and then I look over at your user name.....




























....










that's a good point!


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I thought no one would notice my name.







The mouse is pretty cute but I am not interested in being a mom to mice on the loose.I might be okay if he was nice and contained.I'll try asking him to move on, I haven't heard of that but its worth a shot.
Morning routines with baby who needs you.It is soo hard to be AP to many at all times.I have rationalized that if you answer the baby and let them know you hear them and help them ASAP when there is no rush that they will still feel cared for.I link it to retail I noticed customers were nicer and more willing to wait if I at least acknowledged them while they were wating in the Christmas lines.Thats how I get over the brain/heart tug when baby is crying.To minimize some of the crazy morning stuff I lay everything out for all the night before.My kids don't care yet what they are wearing so its still up to me.I nurse the baby then get up earlier than the other kids.I take the dog out then come back in and wake the older two get them dressed and eating breakfast.Then I go back and get the younger two dressed and by that time we are ready to go.DD doesn't eat breakfast right away, she needs to wait a little while and I have usually nursed her fairly recently.When someone is cranky, like the baby my older one is actually very good at helping keep him happy.On the really bad growth spurt mornings I imagine that DS will just have to be late.Life is more important than an outside schedule.Baby is also with me but I don't always carry him.I put him on the floor next to the shower in a boucner or on a blanket.He goes in a bouncer or on the floor next to me or the older kids.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

im glad im not only one feeling the ole heart strings a tugging cos baby is screaming at me.

i do have everything out night before, DH somestiems gets DS2 dressed and i have started letting DD1 get herself dressed but sometimes she needs help.
DS1 us great at helping to keep baby settled, he will bounce her chair gently or give her her Paci just while im wrestling DS2 in to shoes or putting on the wrap. once shes in shes fine. i do talk to her while im doing what im doing just reasure her im still here and i wont be long. its seems to be a morning/gettingready/going out thing cos she is fine sitting in her chair while im doing other things, cooking, etc(well most times) but as soon as she clocks we are going out(normaly preceded by me yelling for the kids to stop fighting and get thier shoes/coats on) she wont be put down with out screaming. mayb i need to NOT get stressed at getting down the stairs, getting H in the pushchair, getting out the door, stopping A from running, hopeing A doest fall over, getting to the bus stop on time time.

must get more organised, must be less stressed, must care less about B being late, (if i miss the 8.41 bus i can get either the 9am or 9.10 bus meaning B is only going to be 20 mins to 30 mins late for school, tho means i will have to hoof it home(30-45 min walk)
but its not the end of the world if he is late.

Kiz


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I like to lay the clothes out the night before and have coats/mittens/boots/backpacks all lined up too.

Last night I had I was changing C's poopy diaper and had S crying because I set her down (and she was poopy too) and E was crying because her eye hurt (she had pink eye). Changed 2nd poopy pants, S cried because I set her down because I had to put in eye drops which made E cry because she didn't like them.

Makes me appreciate the solitude of work.

And when I'm gone on a business trip this week I'll be missing every minute.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't know how you all manage! With two of mine taking themselves to scool and dd homeschooling our mornings are quite relaxed.

That's not to say I haven't done my fair share of long treks to school and pre-school in the rain when the boys were little and I didn't have a car or getting them to where they needed to be back in the days when I worked from 9am. Never again.

We have always kept socks and shoes downstairs so they can both be put on at the last minute but that's about the limit of my getting out of the house organisation


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That's what I would love: a bigger place to organize shoes! Our entry way from the garage in not convenient for this at all.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
That's what I would love: a bigger place to organize shoes! Our entry way from the garage in not convenient for this at all.

I have the same problem! I can not come up with a good way to organize all the shoes.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a shoe rack on the door of my bedroom. If I can get one more it will hold all the kids' shoes. Now if only I could remember to put them all on the rack, the shoes wouldn't be such a problem.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Why do you need to put the kids shoes anywhere, DiD? (competitive mother comment coming up.) My 2yo chases her brothers around the house hitting them over the head with their shoes until they put them away properly....







I didn't teach her that either, she started of her own accord, but it makes my life so much easier.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Why do you need to put the kids shoes anywhere, DiD? (competitive mother comment coming up.) My 2yo chases her brothers around the house hitting them over the head with their shoes until they put them away properly....







I didn't teach her that either, she started of her own accord, but it makes my life so much easier.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We have a basket by the front door that the kids put their shoes in when they come in the house. We don't wear shoes inside unless there's a reason to (dd helping dh work on the upstairs, etc).


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I totally want shoe cabinets. That way you can just attach them to the wall and shut them in

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10031987


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
I totally want shoe cabinets. That way you can just attach them to the wall and shut them in

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10031987

Oh my gosh, that is awesome! We had shoe drama _again_ today.







Do they each hold 6 pairs (18 total) or does each one of the three hold 2 pair?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Judging from the measurements I thing EACH holds 6 pairs.

We go through the mad shoe hunt every time we need to leave the house. Plus, ds2 refused to buy every pair of shoes except the impossible to put on, can't tie his own laces pair (and after shoe shopping with 4 young kids, trying to stop dd1 from emptying the shelves, and trying on every other pair for almost an hour I gave in). Now, in addition to losing at least 1 of each pair every time we are in a rush, I also get followed from room to room with the phrase, "who is going to put on my shoes" ringing in my ears over and over and over......


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

We have had a variety of less than successful shoe storage 'solutions' over the years but now we just have a shoe pile which works quite well.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

We have a large family (according to everyone else)
I may belong here...if you will have me









Dh, me
8 children in all
one out on her own
5 @ home w/ us
2 in Heaven

2 dogs
1 cat


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Why do you need to put the kids shoes anywhere, DiD? (competitive mother comment coming up.) My 2yo chases her brothers around the house hitting them over the head with their shoes until they put them away properly....







I didn't teach her that either, she started of her own accord, but it makes my life so much easier.









:


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

A Mother's Love!

We have a pile of shoes by the door that are the most used ones and then the special occassion matching the outfit ones are in our rooms.DD loves shoes and takes them and leaves them in various rooms so we still end up hunting for them sometimes.My 3 year old also prefers to be barefoot so if we don't have him out the door within 3 minutes he is shoeless again.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I have 4 kids under the age of 5yo







:

but I'm efficient, I do have twins









Our newest baby is a month old, and my mom was here for two weeks and she really inspired me to be more organized. The house was SO nice when she was here, and I've been trying to keep it clean. There's always laundry, and I try to keep up with it, relatively. I do tons on the weekends and maybe only one load/day during the week. The dishes are dh's job, hooray! I hate dishes.

For TG we are going to visit dh's family, 3h away. I'm not thrilled about it. His ENTIRE family is only 3h away and yet nobody visits us. He has one sister with 1 child, and one sister with no kids, and all of his cousins are older teenagers... the point is, it's a pita for us to travel with 4 kids! AND they asked us to bring food. WTH?!?!? Bringing ourselves isn't enough?!?!?!







:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I got lucky this year, everyone is coming to my house. I don't mind cooking but I loathe travelling, especially since my DD can't stand the carseat.


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

Can I play, too? I only have 4. They are 15, 11, 6, and almost 3. We are having tacos for Thanksgiving dinner. It's a funny story, no time now. Off to pick up #1 at the ortho and 2 other stops, then time to cook, then get a kid off to the band awards...

*sigh*


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi, Here with my 7.

We have a book shelf in the closet that is for shoes. Its one of the short ones with a bottom middle and then the top of the shelf. It holds a pair of shoes each person. If you want more than that you have to keep them in your closet. We still loose shoes cause ds wears everyone elses. Hes 2







. So he slips them on and off he goes and the shoes don't return.

We are doing thanksgiving here. My ils are forbidden for serving us thanksgiving after 2 disasters back to back. First they kept yelling at us not to cut through the aluminum pan the turkey was in cause it would leak juice out onto the stove. They refused to move the turkey to a dish or move the whole thing to the counter. OF course someone cut through it and the juice leaked down into the burners. Then the next year mil forgot to thaw the turkey and cooked it frozen. The outside was black and the inside was still raw. We were eating really late - what we could eat. My kids were miserable cause they also didn't have appetizers. We ended up going over to a friends house to eat. It was a disaster. Besides there are 2 of them and 9 of us. Its much easier to cook for 2 more people than it is for them to cook for 9 more lol. They don't seem to get it. Whatever. I cook better anyway.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

well, mamasgroovin, fancy you being in a place like this.









I thought I was lucky to host and not travel but a small tiff with dh over what to serve







: and the fact that I cannot control when my in-laws leave has me rethinking that theory.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

shoes - each person can have one pair in the pile at the backdoor. When ds1 was 2 he would greet everybody at the door saying "shoes are not for wearing in the house." My current 2 yo wears everybody's shoes and wanders off.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanksgiving this year, for us is pretty simple. It is at our place. Usually we go to my Mom's, but this year I kinda inferred that it would be better at my place with our outdoor room and kid friendly house. She is a bit concerned about anyone touching all her nick nacks that she has laying around, and I am always tense and on the look out for someone to make some mess that will cause trouble. At my house, it is all my choices!







So I am pleased.

This time of year is very busy for us, we just had our one year mark of Gabbie's Homegoing just over a week ago, Hannah's birthday last week, Hubby's birthday today, Thanksgiving in a few days, and Jessi's birthday a couple of days after that. I feel like I am on the go and just don't have enough time to do anything that needs done. But we are getting along.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, has it really been a year already? Time flies.







for Gabbie. And







for you mama. Your strength amazes me.


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey mommajb!









We are staying home all weekend! NO family telling us what to do this year! Woo-hoo!! We've decided it would be a nice time to do some more work on our house, so we will be stripping wall paper! And I will be _very_ thankful for that! So will my 11 and 6 y/o boys who's room has very girly baby wallpaper in it.







Yeah, I think they'll be glad to see that go.

We have shoes everywhere, though they mostly belong to #4, our only girl.







: I'm developing a shoe habit for her. The boys are all pretty good with their _*one*_ pair each. They have a designated spot to put them and usually abide. I can't complain.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mamas with 4 or more, what were your labours like with the later ones???? Specifically, did you have more prodromal labour and/or a harder time late in pregnancy? I found a study yesterday that scared me witless, suggesting that on baby 4 or more, it's common to take a while to get to 6cm dilated, and the idea of going through my last birth again is freaking me out.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Labors for me have gotten easier with each one. My very first was early, my water broke, and she was born 20 hours later after four hours of "hard labor".

With my second at four hours, third at six hours, my fourth at five and a half, my fifth at three and a half, my sixth at one and a quarter, and my seventh at five and a half (but he was my "crowning glory!" as he weighted nine and a half pounds and was delivered posterior.

By the way, all my births were at home, no drugs or doctors. My timing always starts at the first "real" contraction that I KNOW is a contraction. I figure if I can't tell, then it does not count. I do have more braxton/hicks contractions beginning earlier with each baby but they are never painful or even uncomfortable, just noticeable. The only thing that really seems more painful is the after birth contractions with each one, but they are endurable and short lived.

Never had a harder time with any of my later pregnancies, other than the increasing fatigue of being pg as well as running a household with many young ones running around. I don't know what study you read (though I would love to read it), but I know MANY MOMYS (Mothers Of Many Young Siblings) - like a couple thousand, each having AT LEAST four children, and generally speaking, the labors are no harder the more you have had, and usually they are much easier; though there are the exceptions to every rule.

So I would take a study like that and have to really check the resources and credits before I would accept it as anything other than someone with an agenda.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I have had very, very speedy labors. Aall 5 have been precipitous, one was unplanned UC, one I was admitted 8 minutes before birth even though I went straight in with first sign of labor which was not yet a contraction, etc. The only thing that has changed has been pushing. Three have shot out, one was lodged a bit funny and was turned during the second push and with #5 I forgot I had to push and had to be told. He was half out and I wanted him all the way out so she told me to push and what do you know- It worked.

I know this is not usual but I think I had been told the first is usually hardest/longest, then the time usually cuts in half and stays at that rate for future pregnancies/deliveries. That said, I am sure many here can tell a different version. Ask for birth stories and you will get every possible permutation.


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I am quite sure that I will be the odd man out here! All my babes were hospital births. #1 was induced b/c I had pre-eclampsia. His labor was 15 hours. #2 was lass than 5, I think. #3 was about 8. And #4 took the cake with 12+. I can't remember exactly anymore, but that's pretty close. Please note that #4 was simply not ready to come out yet, but somehow she knew there was a giant snow storm on the way and thought it prudent to break my water and get out before we would have been snow bound. That and she didn't want to be born on Christmas, I think.







I'm expecting her to be a meteorologist when she grows up.

Sorry, I hope this does not worry you. I don't always follow all the rules!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

LINK

Basically, it's the whole "takes longer to get to active labour" thing that's freaking me out. I lost a month of my life stuck in prodromal labour hell last time, to the extent that I welcomed a bout of flu because I felt so ill that my contractions stalled. I think part of it is that I'm just unlucky in that I do tend to have a lot of BH, and they do get pretty painful sometimes and have a pesky and annoying tendency to be regular so sometimes the boundary between late pregnancy and early labour is pretty thin with me anyhow. But I just don't want to do that one again







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Could you all see my thread about sickness in bigger families here?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?p=9785629


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

It is super easy for me. In fact I have mine so fast we opt. for induce, just so I make it to Hosp. on time. My 2nd was born in a wheelchair as they were wheeling me into the hosp. It still hurts!!! it is just fast. I think I was in labor 20 - 30 mins. total w/ her. when I am induced (she just breaks my water) my labor is more like 45min. -1 1/2 hr/
so.....I like natural cause it is fast & done, but w/ induce I get to make it to hosp on time. ( I always worry something will happen now) both my girls were born so fast the had to stay in hosp a while due to breathing problems from the precipitous labors I have. One spent a week In NICU & then a couple weeks later got rsv & spent another week in the hosp







:

sorry..my post is long now. I just want to say...I think it gets easier... not harder...((for me, anyway))


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Just found you all







:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I am thinking about #5 and hoping like mad that this 2ww ends with a








But I have noticed a pattern of my labors being shorter but much more intense with each subsequent baby.
DS1 was 56 hours, born posterior.
DS2 was 12 hours.
DS3 was 5 1/2 hours and was my biggest baby by over a lb. but was my easiest labor thus far.
DD was 3 1/2 hours and was my most difficult pushing phase, despite being my smallest baby to date. I think she was asynclitic.

I'd like another girl but I hope my next birth is a little easier.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

My labors have been faster with each one but I spend more time in prodromal land with each one too.No matter how much water I chug I still get painful BH and it is hard to tell when I am in labor by the "traditional" Dr method so I say I start active labor when my water breaks.I've never felt there was time for pain meds for any of them.My first was 5 hrs. and the prelabor started at 36 weeks and I was sure he was coming the week before I had him.He came the day before his due date.My second was a pitocin induction that was overkill since DS was so ready I couldn't sit up straight,I was just trying to hold out for 4 more days until I could have my support in place.The pains started at 34 weeks with him and my labor was 2 and a half hours.My third was fast!She was 50 minutes and I barely made it to the hospital that was literally around the corner.The prelabor for her started at 32 weeks.I had a feeling as soon as i was pregnant about when she would come,I didget last minute worries 3 days before I had her that she wasn't going to come out right and that this would be the one that was going to be my longest labor.#4 was really fast too.He was my UC because I knew better than to try to get a hospital that would be 20 minutes away.My labor was 20 minutes.I had been told he was posterior at my 32 week appt. and so I spent the rest of my pregnancy in prodormal labor just so that he could line himself up right.I hope thats why i spent so much time thinking hes coming and then get dissapointed.








I think the best thing is to listen to you and how your body usually handles things.I wouldn't have doubted that I could have had DD if I hadn't listened to others telling me the third is the hard one ect.
Dreams in Digital I hope







it happens for you this cycle.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Having different dads made a difference to my labours I think. I can't see any other explanation for 1 and 2 slipping out easily then 3 and 4 ending up very long labours oblique and brow: their heads just don't fit me well and that changed the course of my labours.

That research wouldn't be filling me with hope either! Taking longer to get to 6cm then everything is OK?

With number 4 Miss Brow presentation, my waters broke almost 48 hours before she was born and I had the most awful fruitless contractions every 15 minutes day and night which produced almost no dilation whatsoever. I put that down to her postition more than being a fourth labour though.

I know it's hard not to search for clues but sometimes you need to find an opposing/contradictory conclusion to ease your mind. Get searching....


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I just had to share, since I can't really say anything to anyone else yet. But AF got lost sometime last week and all the signs are there and growing. I have not POAS, but am pretty sure of the results. I am getting kinda anxious not knowing. But I am really begining to hope. Plan to POAS within the next couple of days.

~waiting with fingers crossed~


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you, Jenny: you too, DiD, though I can't believe you didn't take this cycle off and get the wedding out of the way. Here's sending you both







and smooth, glowing first trimesters and beyond.

Rachel, Crittersmom, I'm feeling better about this birth- I went to yoga the other night and one of the breaths seemed familiar although I hadn't done it before. I'm sure that it was the breath I used unconsciously when I was lying on my bed depressed during DD's birth because this was yet another false alarm, just before my cervix dilated, waters broke and baby fell out, all in the space of three contractions. Whilst I was lying on my back. With my legs crossed until the very last moment







: It was an odd day. I don't think that birth was as freakily-fast as I'd assumed, just that I had a weird (non-existant) pattern of contractions and was so worried about everything else that birthing just went out the window. The BH are starting to get more intense, and I don'y want to lose another month of my life in prelabour.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who celebrates, btw!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Bah. AF reared her ugly head for me. Good thing: My cycle was only 42 days instead of 81. Bad thing: Obviously we didn't get knocked up this month. Oh well. I guess it's just as well, I'd like a glass (or 6) of champagne at my wedding and now I can do so guilt-free.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

:

I know you're gutted, Lydia, but this baby's going to come along when s/he's ready


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Helen - sometimes the universe sends you a sign....

DiD - if you can still see a good side then that's no bad thing and we'll be looking out for news of a good night 20 days or so from now!

Jenny - fingers crossed for you









Inthe meantime does anyone have any tips for bouncing dd out of her 2am bedtime and 11am wake time? She has reverted to her newborn wake/sleep pattern after being ill and although I don't really mind parenting night and day this is wearing me out.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

fingers crossed for you kidzaplenty

Flapjack, I hope you don't have any long, drawn out warnings but instead a pleasant birth experience. Use your past to guide you, not trap you. How's that for easy to give, hard to take advice?

DiD, enjoy your wedding, guilt-free. Are your cycles all over the place or is this continued improvement?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Orangefoot, is the rest of your house on a regular routine? It isn't a quick fix but sometimes we all turn in early even if it means cooing at the babe in bed, in the relative dark and quiet. This helps turn things around along with getting up in the morning even if it has been a late night. I hope you get some sleep.

I never have any real solutions, just ideas for slow, hard work.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Well dd1 is also on a late night thing too which doesn't help as we share our room with both of them. We have tried going to bed early twice this week but lying in the dark with an active 14mo who is absolutely not tired and trying not to respond to the also not tired 4yo is not much fun and ultimately fruitless. Sometimes when I'm lying in the dark I wonder how many hours of my life I have spent waiting for one child or another to go to sleep. It must be days worth. Dh is worse at it because he actually falls asleep himself which leaves the small person free to stay busy....

Last night little dd asked to go to bed at 12.30 and was asleep by 1am which is a one hour improvement. I tried getting her up earlier yesterday morning but she kept flopping onto the bed again with her eyes closed so I just left her to sleep and got on with some work while it was quiet. We have been on long walks in the afternoons too but her brain is just busy busy busy.

For my sanity I'm just accepting that she is going to be up pottering around til later and I'll take her to bed when she is ready so as not to feel like I am in a mortal struggle which I don't have the patience or energy for. Oh and accept that this may take some weeks......


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

a mortal struggle









My toddler doesn't nap but once I gave up and just realized that I could struggle daily or just accept that she was too tired and cranky for evening activities I opted for the latter so I do understand. I have my oldest two quiet and my little girls in bed relatively early and I am so ready to be more 'off duty' but my baby is just up later, often happy but not always. Giving in and taking what comes is much more pleasant that a battle over sleep but those are some late nights! I hope you can all agree on a more comfortable sleeping patern soon!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Orangefoot, have you read NCSS? I have a copy lying around somewhere (I think it's in the house, I bought it because I spend so much time around other people whose children don't sleep) you can borrow.
Mommajb, I've mentally written the birth story already. 20 minutes pushing, preceded by ROM, preceded by 1-3 hours of nice regular escalating contractions, preceded by a good nights sleep. Preceded by nothing interesting.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Ahh silence and stillness. M' girlies are both asleep and little dd dropped off at 10.30. The long walks must finally be having an effect









Now I have time to tidy up the floor in the living room, make the boy's lunches, clean up the kitchen ad maybe get to bed in time for....


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Get to bed! Quick while you still can!


----------



## kissykoko (Feb 24, 2006)

May I join here too? I have 4 but the oldest is my 15yrold dsd that we have part time. I am alone a lot with the youngest 3 and frequently feel overwhelmed. My youngest is 3 mos. and has reflux so the other 2 are not getting much attention these days.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I think overwhelmed qualifies you







Welcome!

OK, serious question. Is taking someone else's kid (9yo) out somewhere intrinsically more stressful than having a fourth child who is a small baby? Saturday was- erm, not fun, really, despite the vast buckets of chocolate we came home with, and DH and I basically just crawled into bed and slept asap.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
OK, serious question. Is taking someone else's kid (9yo) out somewhere intrinsically more stressful than having a fourth child who is a small baby? Saturday was- erm, not fun, really, despite the vast buckets of chocolate we came home with, and DH and I basically just crawled into bed and slept asap.

I think taking any child that is not yours out is hands down more stressful than your own forth, baby or not. Absolutely. I am not really sure why, but I think it is just easier knowing the child is yours, as well as what you can and cannot do with that child. Having someone else's child is stressful because there is always that difference in how they are being raised by the different parents (techniques, parenting styles, and especially discipline issues), plus the carefulness you take to not overstep yourself.

Anyways, that is just how it is with me.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Question: How do you keep it quiet enough for your littlest ones to take decent naps with the rest of the mob home? When it was warmer I'd just send them outside, but now that it's getting cold out, I'm having trouble coming up with non-TV methods for keeping them quiet at naptime.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Question: How do you keep it quiet enough for your littlest ones to take decent naps with the rest of the mob home? When it was warmer I'd just send them outside, but now that it's getting cold out, I'm having trouble coming up with non-TV methods for keeping them quiet at naptime.

Not sure what ages you are talking about........Crafts, coloring books, eating!!!!!!(harder to talk w/ your mouth full)...fold laundry, read a book, write a book







learn to sew, knit, etc. make Christmas Cards.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Question: How do you keep it quiet enough for your littlest ones to take decent naps with the rest of the mob home? When it was warmer I'd just send them outside, but now that it's getting cold out, I'm having trouble coming up with non-TV methods for keeping them quiet at naptime.

If you figure this out do share!! My 2 and 4 yo are so loud all the time the baby is always being startled awake. Wearing him helps, sometimes I let the 4 yo go with her sister to deliver papers on our block, playing seems to result in either happy or frutrated noises. I could sit and read to them the whole time but I need a break. I know where you are coming from!

On other topics, I really avoid taking other kids places with us. I feel so overwhelmed with my own troop that adding in more just shouldn't be done. That said, my son likes to bring a friend along and I have been saying yes a bit. It wears me out for so many reasons. Luckily we really fill our van so we often just can't.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Question: How do you keep it quiet enough for your littlest ones to take decent naps with the rest of the mob home? When it was warmer I'd just send them outside, but now that it's getting cold out, I'm having trouble coming up with non-TV methods for keeping them quiet at naptime.

Play dough, painting, I read outloud.








That is WHEN I can actually keep them quite.







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Are we going to a new month? Or not?

Orangefoot could use your thoughts- I got a PM from her husband yesterday to let me know that their youngest is in hospital, and Orangefoot is in there with her. I don't know any details yet, but I'm hoping everything is going to be OK.


----------

